# Simran - How To Do It?



## etinder (Nov 23, 2004)

I request the all the people here on SPN to tell 

whats simran? 
and how to do simran?
what diffilculties you faced and how u overcame them?
gurufateh


----------



## Arvind (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: whats simran? how to do it*

1. Simran for me, is 24/7 rememberance of Ik Ong Kaar and praising Him as Wah-e-Guru
2. How to do: a. By remembering 24/7 b. Feeling Him Haazra-Hazoor c. Bhana Man'na
3. Overcoming difficulties means we have achieved that state, which is not true for me. So I will just talk about difficulties such as too much anger.

Regards.


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: whats simran? how to do it*

Dear Singhji 

I ha sbeen long time since yhis thread was started but really no nody seems interested now . Any way I have some files with mw to share with you regarding naam simran and I consider this really very useful book if you are really interested then just Dont overlook it and put it aside   I mean it is really interesting ang useful  

This a book named BANDAGI NAMA

http://www.lotusmedia.co.uk/sikhstudent/Documents/Spiritual/Bandgi%20Nama.pdf

I have some more files on my hard disk if you are interested then you can always ask


----------



## Arvind (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: whats simran? how to do it*

drkhalsa,

That s a great seva. If you or anyone finds a material appropriate towards discussion, please post it here without hesitation. Just to be honest, I used to not post much thinking that it may not make any sense to any. But then, it came to me that, there may be at least one who got the similar feelings, or would like to get more direction after reading that. That day onwards, I just speak out my mind on SPN forum, of course open to any discussion, but more out of personal experiences, instead of some bookish information. To quench my thirst for more and more sikhe.

Best Regards.


----------



## etinder (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: whats simran? how to do it*



			
				drkhalsa said:
			
		

> Dear Singhji
> 
> I ha sbeen long time since yhis thread was started but really no nody seems interested now . Any way I have some files with mw to share with you regarding naam simran and I consider this really very useful book if you are really interested then just Dont overlook it and put it aside  I mean it is really interesting ang useful
> 
> ...


 
please share those too khalsa ji


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: whats simran? how to do it*

http://uk.geocities.com/dr_singh_jatinder/jatinder_singh_ji.doc
http://uk.geocities.com/dr_singh_jatinder/jatinder_singh_ji.2doc.doc
http://uk.geocities.com/dr_singh_jatinder/jatinder_ji.doc


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: whats simran? how to do it*

these are more files 

http://www.rarasahib.com/IAL.pdf

http://www.rarasahib.com/NKU.pdf

i hope it may help someboby:{-


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: whats simran? how to do it*

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.

The thing to remeber is that we should not go into "mechanical" simran.. due to "insecurity"..trying to get something in exchange...ridhi sidhi benefits peace etc etc..

Simran can never become a habit if it is an expression of our insecurity.

Muslims do Simran, Hindus do, Christians and Buddhists also do. They all use specific rosaries. All these religions have been hardened by insecurity, a natural path a religion takes when dying. The Sikhs are just imitating those Manmukhs, the followers of the respective brands of religions which neither Muhammad, Jesus or Buddha taught, which are dead and obsolete, therefore.

*The more we fail to Simar, the more insecure we become, and we enter a vicious circle. The word 'Simran' has been used by Guru Sahib mostly in a symbolic sense, rather than a literal one.*

Simran[as  most people are doing with rosaries beads counting how mnay paaaths, wahegurus. moolmnatars etc] is a Yogic vestige, and yet painful, to all who cannot catch this wild goose.( mechanical...counting roasree beads, more attention paid to how many ?/ rather than the substance

Gurus path is of *Gurmukhta*, and Simran "comes" as an expression of a love rippling from the 'Sabad'. Be a Gurmukh-- the triad of Sangat, Keertan and Sewa. *Gurus Simran is not repetition, don't work for it; it comes spontaneously.*

*Jarnail Singh*


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: whats simran? how to do it*

Simran is :-

1. Naam Japnah

It does not mean merely a lip service. One does not become a CPA by just memorising the arithmatic tables nor does One become a doctor by just bowing to the medical books. One needs to study them with GOD'S LOVE in mind.

As mentioned above, I consider SGGS as my TOOLBOX. One can either make it a stool and sit on it while munching a sandwich or 2 (ofcourse I do not mean it literally) or one can open the tool box and use it and learn from it.

2. Kirat Karnee

Whatever we do in our lives, since the time we become aware of our surroundings to our last breath, we should do it with GOD'S LOVE in our mind. By doing this we are sowing the seeds of goodness which in result will give more fruits than our little fruit basket can carry.

3. Vand kei chaknah

From the above two we notice that through NAAM JAPNAH we have acquired the tools for our KIRAT. Now our basket is full and there is a lot more fruit than we can handle. Here comes the third concept into picture. The third arc to complete the GURMAT CIRCLE.

Guru Sahib did not mention the word 'TO GIVE' but TO SHARE. This is very important to remember that the ONLY GIVER is IK ONG KAAR. Also 'GIVING' by a mortal creates a kind of heirachy, one gives to the one who are at sub par as compare to the giver. As Sikhi is all about equality,hence a sikh shares. Sikhi does not believe in charity either as there is none who is downtrodden in IK ONG KAAR'S realm. SABH GOBIND HEIN, GOBIND BIN NAHIN KOI-Everyone is born with IK ONG KAAR's LOVE within, no one is without it. By sharing we create a cycle of goodness, hence the people we share with can also share their fruits with others.

Rest is mere lip service through parrot chatter.

Tejwant


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: whats simran? how to do it*

Please clarify if this Article is NOT written by Surinder singh multani who is a follower of the Fake Guru Narinder Grewal of TORONTO who was chastised by the PANJ PIYARS, and the Sangat took back the sroop of Guru ji from his dera/house. Narinder Grewal called filthy names to Guru Sahibaans and declared HIMSELF to be the PARESHAR/SATGURU..etc and these WORDS are used very liberally in this article.


Such articles frequently appear on the nets under names like dassan dass/loonharami/kookar/nishkam sewak etc etc

Such articles do not LEAD to GURU JI. ( SHABAD GURU ).but towards SHAKSHEE GURUS...that is LIVING GURUS.... All the supposed Naam/Gurbani/Simran etc is Sugar coating to Promote the dehdharee guru/sant poison. 

Please correct me if I am wrong.

jarnail Singh

FROM TAPOBAN FORUM:

Author: singh 
Date:   06-03-05 09:08

What is Narinder Grewal?

June 26, 2003: Toronto

He is not a Sikh - by his own statement in front on the Panj Payaras.

On June 14, the Toronto area sangat jam-packed Mississauga's Ontario Khalsa Darbar, also known as Dixie Road Gurdwara, to hear what Narinder Grewal had to say about charges of his anti-Sikh preaching.







Although Grewal never made his appearance, the sangat watched a video of him and his followers. The video was shot by one of his own followers, piecing together many of his sermons at various locations. Using abusive language, Grewal is shown making incendiary remarks about the Gurus and the Guru Granth Sahib. Grewal also claimed 'Gurudom,' that he is the next Guru after Guru Granth Sahib.

According to Manjit Singh, a community activist in the area, Grewal had 60 to 70 followers who were Amritdhari in appearance. Grewal, himself, adorns a long beard and a turban.

Toronto's Punjabi media had kept a close watch on Grewal for several weeks prior to the June 14 meeting. Editorials in several papers and a transcription of the videotape in Sanjh Savera, a Punjabi weekly, kept the pressure on Grewal. According to Manjit Singh, specific remarks about Guru Nanak and Guru Gobind Singh were too perverse to be published.

After viewing the video, the sangat decided to remove the Guru Granth Sahib from his dera (home and temple complex) immediately. By that evening, a group of Sikhs arrived at Grewal's dera and brought the Guru Granth Sahib and Gutkas out of the premises and transported them to a Gurdwara in the Toronto area.

The Toronto Star newspaper reported that police responded in force to a report of a disturbance involving more than 100 people at Grewal's residence. The Ontario Provincial Police said ten police cars responded to the call shortly after 7 p.m. An eye-witness reported that officers ran toward the house with guns drawn, while others closed the highway to traffic.

Manjit Singh, who was also present at the dera, said fighting broke out with Grewal's followers but no one was injured. Two Sikhs were arrested by the police and later released. Police also took ID information from all who were on the premises. No charges were filed.






Emotions were running high among Toronto's Sikh community. Grewal received many death threats, especially after the video tape was made public. On June 18, a meeting was held between Sikh representatives, Peel Region Police, Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) and Narinder Grewal at the OPP station in Caledon, Ontario. A resolution was agreed upon.

In a written and signed statement, Grewal acknowledged that he had been running his own style of religious congregation in which he used references to the Sikh Gurus, Sikh Scriptures and the basics of the Sikh Religion. He agreed to meet before the Panj Payaras at the Gurdwara to seek forgiveness and apologize to the community on video. Grewal also agreed "not to preach or to use any references to Sikh Gurus, Sikh Religion, Sikh scriptures … until a final decision on this issue is made by the Akal Takht…" He also agreed to stop preaching through his website, the internet and email groups. Grewal's website is now off-line and his activities on the internet have ceased.

On June 20, Narinder Grewal appeared before the Panj Payaras and the Sikh Sangat at the Oakville Gurdwara to repent his misdeeds. With him was a police officer who accompanied him for protection.

Grewal did not give satisfactory answers to the questions asked by the Panj Payaras. He kept apologizing but did not give details of his wrong doings. Grewal also denied that he was a Singh. Therefore, the Panj Payaras and the sangat did not pardon him.

The Panj Payaras and the sangat appealed to the Sikh Sangat that until a decision is received from the Akal Takht no communication or relationship should be kept with Grewal; those who do would also be boycotted.






As Toronto's sangat awaits a decision from the Akal Takht, Sikh lawyers in the area are expected to pursue legal action against Grewal. Grewal could be charged under Canada's religious hate crimes laws for his slanderous preaching. Grewal could also be charged for polygamy. He is alleged to have married a young woman, the spouse of one of his followers, without divorcing his first wife.

Grewal's followers have left him. They have been requested to appear before the Panj Payaras to answers questions about their activities and to ask for forgiveness.

http://www.sikhsentinel.com/sikhsentinel0306/narindergrewal.htm





Reply To This Message 
 Re: Who is Narinder Singh Grewal?Author: Min Singh 
Date:   06-03-05 09:13

It seems like Grewal mainly targets Lobanas. Most, if not all his followers are lobanas including "Guru-mata"(his second wife).



Reply To This Message 
 Re: Who is Narinder Singh Grewal?Author: anon 
Date:   06-03-05 09:29

more info on where he is in UK, etc so we can raise awareness about his cult



Reply To This Message 
 Re: Who is Narinder Singh Grewal?Author: Dogma 
Date:   06-03-05 11:36

I think the resolution stated that he would not continue recruiting activities on the Internet...so why does this dude have an egroup?



Reply To This Message 
 Re: Who is Narinder Singh Grewal?Author: sikh 
Date:   06-04-05 02:02

I heard he and his followers shaved their heads and faces off so that no one could recognize them, this was after his house was raided by Singhs in Toronto who came looking for this fake "guru".



Reply To This Message 
 Re: Who is Narinder Singh Grewal?Author: Manjit Kaur Sidhu 
Date:   06-04-05 03:01

This type of CANCER rarely "dies"....lols. BEWARE all the time 24/7...it will REAPPEAR in different forms, under idfferent names, on different forums and mailing lists.... the only DEFENCE is KNOWLEDGE of SAT..GURU GRANTH JI MAHARAJ.

Whenever you see a "fantastic looking" post/webpage by a Nishkam sewak, satt, naam jaapna etc etc..thst is MALIGNANT CANCER..REAL PEOPLE NEVER "HIDE" behid fake names and aliases...



Reply To This Message 
 Re: Who is Narinder Singh Grewal?Author: S 
Date:   06-04-05 18:48

i believe he is still in canada, in the woodstock area in southern Ontario. He was there abou 3 months ago. He has cut his hair and beard and is probably not recognizable anymore.



Reply To This Message 
 Re: Who is Narinder Singh Grewal?Author: stranger 
Date:   06-06-05 08:27

OK Following my original email and responses I can enlighten you on a couple of things:

Gurmukhs is a egroup set up by a very knowledgeable young man who has fallen prey to this bloke (Grewal). Uptil this lad met Grewal he was an enlightened GurSIkh who would where the Bana day in day out and not deter from the Guru's path...........not sure what happened but now he is a completely changed character - no longer the GurSikh known to many in the UK

Like Anikan Skywalker changing into Darth Vader but for real...........!



Reply To This Message 
 Re: Who is Narinder Singh Grewal?Author: JARNAIL SINGH GYANI "ARSHI" 
Date:   06-07-05 02:28

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI Fateh.

Further to what STRANGER veer above states...

This EGroup belongs to Surinfer "singh"Multani...a CHAMCHA of Narinder Grewal....who has moved to UK to carry on the nefarious activities of subverting Sikhe...through MISUSING GURBANI...

Attached is a COPY of one of His "messages" which they send out all over the Internet..... This is POISON wrapped up in sugar coating of "naam/simran/bandagi/bhagtee whatever...to FOOL the "young sikhs..that this is all about SIKHE/Naam etc. 

The UNDERLYING REAL MESSAGE is to ATTACK the PANJ, GURU KHALSA ROOP/GURU GRANTH as GURU, the Panj kakaars as UN-NECESSARY, no need for Khanda Batte de Pahul....BUT SANT/BABAJI/DEH DHAREE GURU is VITAL NECESSITY in order to attain Muktee.

READ at YOUR OWN RISK. MY only intention in putting up this POISN here is so that the READERS may come to RECOGNISE..how the POISON is Sugar Coated !!!

OLDIES like me can just READ ONE LINE...and know the TRUTH...and my Mission is to FOllow such Multanis and Grewals...whereever they GO..changing names, shapes, shakklaan, hiding under aliases, new egroups, new forums...AND EXPOSE THEM.

POISON:
Gurmukhs <gur_mukhs@yahoo.com> wrote:


SUkhmani And Naam, part 3

Astpadi/Section 1


SIMRAU SIMAR SIMAR SUKH PAAWAU
KAL KALESH TAN MAHI METAAWAU
SIMRAU JAAS BISAMBHAR EKEY
NAAM JAPPAT AGNAT ANEKEY
BED PURAAN SIMRAT SUDHAKHUR
KINEY RAAM NAAM EK AAKHAR
KINKAA EK JIS JEE BASAAWEY
TAA KEE MAHIMAA GANI NAA AAWEY
KAANKHEE EKAY DARAS TUHARO
NANAK UN SANG MOHE UDHAARO


Naam Simran will bring the highest level of happiness to us. All our sorrows will disappear and we will be filled with complete joy and happiness forever. All the religious books – Ved, Puran, Simratyan, also tell us that Akal Purakh's Naam – Satnaam is the only most pious and pure Naam, it is the only truth that prevails.

There are countless creatures which do the Naam Simran, because they have learned the benefits of Naam Simran, therefore, we should also restore to the Naam Simran and bear the fruits of such a highest level of service to the Almighty. The Naam is unlimited, it is Agam Apaar Anant and Beant like Akal Purakh Himself. It is the origin of the universe, it is Akal Purakh's Aad Jugaadi Naam, created by Himself. If a person is able to plant a little bit of the Naam in his Hirda, then it will be impossible to explain the Mahima of such a soul, because such a soul will become a Sant Hirda and will become unlimited like Almighty Himself. Such a soul will become a Pargatyeo Jyot Brahmgiani and a Puran Sant, a Puran Khalsa.

The Sangat of such a soul, who is always absorbed in the Akal Purakh, who resides in Sach Khand, who has discovered the complete truth and become completely truthful, who serves the truth and nothing else, is the greatest boon to the ones who become a part of such a Sangat. If we are lucky and have Purbley Janma Kay Sanjog (great good fortune to meet the saint sangat), then we will be blessed with such a Sangat and we will be able to achieve salvation – JivanMukti. So we all should pray for becoming a part of such a Gurprasadi Sangat, where we can achieve our spiritual goals and get relieved of the cycle of death and birth.


SUKHMANI SUKH AMRIT PRABH NAAM
BHAGAT JANAA KAY MUNN BISRAAM

The real happiness and enjoyment is the Naam of Akal Purakh which is Satnaam, this means that such happiness which is known as highest level of happiness – complete silence – Param Jyot Puran Parkash, is achieved by Naam Simran, when Naam goes into the Chit- mind then Hirda and then in every bit of our body such is the condition which brings in us this highest level of happiness, and such Naam always remains for ever in the Hirda of His Bhagats.

This is the reason why Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is full of praise for such souls who have become His Bhagats, who have become Puran Sants, Pargatyeo Jyot Brahmgianis, Satgurus. Such souls are the custodians of the Naam Amrit and are blessed with the powers to give Naam and salvation to their Sangat.


PRABH KAY SIMRAN GARABH NAA BASSEY
PRABH KAY SIMRAN DOOKH JAM NASSEY
PRABH KAY SIMRAN KAAL PAR HAREY
PRABH KAY SIMRAN DUSMAN TARREY
PRABH SIMRAN KICHU BIGHAN NAA LAAGEY
PRABH KAY SIMRAN ANDIN JAAGEY
PRABH KAY SIMRAN BHAU NAA BEAAPEY
PRABH KAY SIMRAN DUKH NAA SANTAAPEY
PRABH KAA SIMRAN SADH KAY SANG
SARAB NIDHAAN NANAK HAR RANG


This one and the following Verses are telling us in a very plain and easy to understand language what are the fruits of Naam Simran. The highest level of sorrow is the involvement in the cycle of birth and death, we all have been involved in this cycle for unlimited time, we all don't know how many times we have been through the birth and death and how many time we have been through the 84 lakh junee. Naam Simran is the only power, which can take us out of the cycle of life and death, we will be able to get ourselves out of the fear of death only by Naam Simran. This means that we will be able to achieve salvation – Jivan Mukti through Naam Simran only.

The biggest fear is the fear of death – which is a universal truth and a normal person can't deny this hard fact, and such a fear vanishes only with the Naam Simran. Naam Simran is so powerful that it saves us from all our enemies – and what are these enemies – these are Panj Doot – Kaam, Krodh, Lobh, Moh and Ahankaar, which are the
deepest mental sicknesses along with Asa, Trishna and Mansha, Nindya, Chugli and Bakhili. The Naam is the prescription to cure our heart from these deepest mental sicknesses. All these enemies of our soul form a barrier between us and the Almighty, and Naam Simran is the most powerful weapon to kill all these enemies. These enemies are the road blocks in the path to Sach Khand and Naam Simran removes these road blocks, by keeping our mind alert and helping us to restrain from doing any such deeds which are performed under the influence of these enemies of ours. Our mind remains awake all the time and we are able to deal with these enemies in our day today life, thereby defeating them every time they try to cheat us and rob us of the Amrit. Naam Simran makes us fearless in our day today activities – which means that with Naam Simran we keep on becoming more and more truthful to ourselves, to others and to Almighty, we are given the strength to speak the truth, see the truth and serve
the truth, we are not afraid of speaking and serving the truth. We start to see the difference between the truth and non-truth, and save ourselves from non-truth deeds. Naam Simran eliminates all the sorrows in our life, we become so strong mentally that we are able to tolerate all kind of sorrows, there remains no difference between sorrow and happiness, we become a single vision, and enjoy the complete, pure and pious happiness – Sat Chit Anand – which is Param Jyot Puran Parkash – Nirgun Saroop of Akal Purakh. Such a Naam and Naam Simran is blessed in the Sangat of Puran Sants, Puran Brahmgianis, by such enlightened souls. Such souls who are involved in the Gurprasadi Game, and are engaged in this highest service to the Almighty – Naam Simran, are blessed by Akal Purakh with all the treasures of eternal happiness, silence of mind, and unlimited spiritual powers..



PRABH KAY SIMRAN RIDH SIDH NAO NIDH
PRABH KAY SIMRAN GYAN DHYAAN TAT BUDH
PRABH KAY SIMRAN JAP TAP POOJAA
PRABH KAY SIMRAN BINSEY DOOJAA
PRABH KAY SIMRAN TEERATH ISNAANEE
PRABH KAY SIMRAN DARGEH MAANEE
PRABH KAY SIMRAN HOYE SU BHALAA
PRABH KAY SIMRAN SUFAL FLAA
SEY SIMREHY JIN AAP SIMRAYE
NANAK TAAKEY LAGO PAAYE


Naam Simran brings all the treasures comprising of Ridhis and Sidhis. Please keep in mind that these treasures give us all kinds of powers to create Karamaats – public surprising acts, which can attract a large number of people towards us, and by using such powers we can full fill worldly desires of such people and become famous, and make a lot of money and all kinds of worldly comforts, but keep in mind, if we use these powers even once, our spiritual progress will stop right there and then, and we will never be able to achieve salvation. Naam Simran brings the divine knowledge and divine intelligence in us, we start to listen to the Gurbani and start to understand the Gurbani, and by doing so we are motivated further to adopt the Gurbani in our daily lives, our commitment and belief in the Guru, Gurbani and Akal Purakh keeps on enhancing. All kinds and means of worshipping the Almighty are contained with in Naam Simran. This means that Naam Simran is the highest level of service of
Almighty. By doing so we realize and establish in our inside the fact that there is no one like the Almighty Himself and that He is the Supreme and creator of the entire universe. We develop a total belief and commitment to the Almighty. The real pilgrimage is in the Naam Simran – this means that when we go through different stages of Naam Simran in Smadhi, when we go through different stages of spirituality as described in the Jap Ji –Dharam Khand, Gyan Khand, Saram Khand, Karam Khand and Sach Khand, then we physically see the divine things and esperience the divinity, Puran Parkash, Guru Darshan, Sach Khand Darshan and so on, and this is the real pilgrimage. When we pass through such stages of spirituality and go into Smadhi and Sun Smadhi then we are recognized by the Dargah for this highest level of service to the Akal Purakh. We remain satisfied and contented in all circumstances and everything that happens around us appears to be due to the will of God – Hukam. This means that
we are able to recognize the Hukam of Akal Purakh, we don't complain for anything and thus remain silent and peaceful under all circumstances. By doing so we are able to achieve our spiritual objectives – Hukam Bhooj Param Pad Payee. Naam Simran is a priceless gift which is given to us only with the blessings of Akal Purakh, and that is what Gurprasadi means. There is nothing more precious than Naam Simran. We should all bow to such souls who have been blessed with Naam Simran.



PRABH KAA SIMRAN SABH TEY UNCHA
PRABH KAY SIMRAN UDHREY MOOCHAA
PRABH KAY SIMRAN TRISHNAA BOOJHEY
PRABH KAY SIMRAN SABH KICHU SUJHEY
PRABH KAY SIMRAN NAAHI JAM TRAASAA
PRABH KAY SIMRAN PURAN AASAA
PRABH KAY SIMRAN MUNN KEE MUL JAYE
AMRIT NAAM RIDH MAHIN SAMAYE
PRABH JEE BASSEY SADH KI RASNAA
NANAK JAN KAA DASSAN DASNAA


Here Almighty has made it absolutely clear, there should remains no doubt in anybody's mind whatsoever, that Naam Simran is the highest service of Akal Purakh. This means that all the other Dharam Karams are of a lower value than Naam Simran. So why don't we devote our time to Naam Simran ? When Naam Simran is going to bring us the highest and the sweetest fruits, highest level of happiness,complete silence, Param Jyot and Puran Parkash Darshan, then why don't we concentrate on Naam Simran, once we have learned this fact from Sukhmani. Just reading Sukhmani is not the highest level of the service of Akal Purakh, but Naam Simran is the highest service of Almighty. This is a part of Puran Tat Gyan and is mandatory for Puran Bhagtee, and people who don't follow this Gyan and do it, they are still in Dharam Khand. Naam Simran is the only weapon which can kill all our enemies which stand in between us and Akal Purakh –these are serious mental sicknesses and have already been defined
earlier in this text. But we will name them again here – Panj Doot, Nindya, Chugli, Bakhili, Asa, Trishna and Mansa. Trishna – means the desire can only be over come by Naam Simran. Desire is counted as a highest level of mental sickness, desire gives birth to all kinds of Asat Karams, and involves our actions and reactions in the worldly affairs which are run by Maya. This enemy of ours is the hardest to kill, and only Naam Simran can kill it, because only Naam Simran can bring us the enlightenment and the divine knowledge combined with divinity which will keep us alert of these deep mental sicknesses and not let us perform any Asat Karams in our daily life. This powerful divine weapon of Naam Simran full fills all our desires, this means that we are relieved of all the desires with Naam Simran as well as the fear of death. Naam Simran is the only weapon with which we can conquer over the death, this means we get relieved from the cycle of life and death.

Only Naam Simran can clean
our inside, which has been superimposed with the dirt of all our Asat Karams from all our previous lives. Our mind is full of dirt from previous lives that is why we are unable to concentrate on Naam Simran, but if we continue to strive and don't leave it, Naam Simran will eventually clean all the dirt from our mind and inside, and our mind will become stable and get absorbed in Naam Amrit forever. Naam eventually goes into the Hirda and resides there forever. Such souls become Sant Hirda and Almighty always lives in them, we should all bow before such souls who have become stable in their mind, who have won over their mind, and who have absorbed themselves in the Almighty. Such souls are full of humbleness, their extreme humbleness takes them to the height of spirituality, they become the dust of the feet of Kot Brahamand, and we should all bow on the feet of such souls. Such humbleness comes only with Naam Simran, and such humbleness is the key to the Dargah of Akal Purakh.


PRABH KO SIMREHY SE DHAN WANTEY
PRABH KO SIMREHY SEY PATWANTEY
PRABH KO SIMREHY SEY JAN PARWAAN
PRABH KO SIMREHY SEY PURAKH PARDHAAN
PRABH KO SIMREHY SEY BEMUHTAAJEY
PRABH KO SIMREHY SEY SARAB KEY RAAJEY
PRABH KO SIMREHY SEY SUKHWAASEE
PRABH KO SIMREHY SADA ABINAASEE
SIMRAN TEY LAAGEY JIN AAP DEYAALAA
NANAK JAN KI MANGEY RWAALAA


The biggest treasure is Akal Purakh's Naam – Satnaam, and when we do Naam Simran, we will become the owner of this priceless treasure of Akal Purakh. When we own this priceless jewel – Satnaam and It goes into our mind and Hirda, then we will become honorable in the Dargah of Akal Purakh. The Sant Satguru Puran Brahmgiani who owns this priceless jewel of Naam becomes the most rich soul of the universe, there is nothing above this treasure, such a soul becomes honorable and is respected everywhere in the universe. Such souls complete their pilgrimage and are accepted as successful in the Dargah, such souls are always in very high spiritual state, they don't need to look for anything more, they have obtained everything, when they have achieved Eternity, and they become the King of the entire universe – king of 14 Lok Parlok. Whatever such souls say that happens, their words are honored by the Almighty. Souch souls never die, they achieve the Eternal happiness and Eternal silence, they
win over everything, they are always absorbed in Almighty. Such souls are blessed by Akal Purakh and He brings them in for achieving such highest levels of spirituality, that is why this is a known as a Gurprasadi Game. We should all pray for the dust of the feet of such souls, and by doing so Akal Purakh will bless us and get us involved in this Gurprasadi Game. All this doesn't happen without the Gurkirpa., so we should all pray for Gurkirpa and ask for the eternal treasure of Naam Simran.


PRABH KO SIMREHY SE PARUPKAARI
PRABH KO SIMREHY TIN SAD BALIHAAREE
PRABH KO SIMREHY SEY MUKH SUHAWEY
PRABH KO SIMREHY TIN SUKH BEHAAWEY
PRABH KO SIMREHY TIN ATAM JEETA
PRABH KO SIMREHY TIN NIRMAL REETAA
PRABH KO SIMREHY TIN ANAND GHANEREY
PRABH KO SIMREHY BASSEHY HARI NERE
SANT KIRPAA THE ANDIN JAAG
NANAK SIMRAN PUREY BHAAG


With this eternal treasure of Naam Simran our Hirda will become very powerful and very vast, it will develop in us the highest qualities of head and heart, selflessness, sacrifice for others, helping the poor and others, doing good to others, think about the well being of others, not live for self but live for others, such qualities will make our life more and more meaningful to the society, and imagine if every one becomes like this than will it not be an age of the Truth – Sat Yug. These are the vital signs of a Sant Hirda and such souls will always be regarded in the Dargah and in the universe, such souls will always have bright and shining faces in the society and in the Dargah, they will always enjoy the highest level of eternal comforts and happiness in their inside. Such souls win over their minds and their life becomes very pure and pious, truthful and dignified. Souch souls who are engaged in the Naam Simran willalways stay very close to the Almighty, and stay in eternal
happiness, everlasting happiness – Sat Chit Anand.

Such souls live with the Almighty always remain in awareness of the things happening around them, for that matter the things happening in the entire universe.. And how can we become like such a soul that has been described above ? only with the blessings of a Sant, it means that such high spiritual treasure can only be obtained from a Puran Sant Satguru Puran Brahmgiani a Pargatyeo Jyot, who has absorbed Himself in the Almighty and become one with Him. This is the reason why we have been calling this Eternal Game a Gurprasadi Game which is attainable only if we are very fortunate and come across such a soul who is a Puran Sant and get His Gurprasadi blessings. Only a Puran Sant can give the eternal treasure of Naam to us and put us on this path to eternity and salvation, to Sach Khand and closer to the Almighty and eventually make us a Sant Hirda.


PRABH KEAY SIMRAN KARAJ POOREY
PRABH KAY SIMRAN KABHOON NAA JHOOREY
PRABH KAY SIMRAN HARI GUN BAANEE
PRABH KAY SIMRAN SAHAJ SAMANEE
PRABH KAY SIMRAN NEHCHAL AASAAN
PRABH KAY SIMRAN KAMAL BIGAASSAN
PRABH KAY SIMRAN ANHAD ZHUNKAAR
SUKH PRABH SIMRAN KAA ANT NAA PAAR
SIMREHY SEY JAN JIN KO PRABH MAYEAA
NANAK TIN JAN SARNEE PAYAA


The soul and mind which absorbs itself in the Naam Simran never remains under the need of worldly desires, he will always remain in complete satisfaction, he will never feel deficient of anything, no worldly comforts can distract him, all his worries disappear, and so happens to him because all his actions and reactions are recognized by him as and under the Hukam of Akal Purakh. Basically his mind and soul become totally stable. This is a very high spiritual condition the soul remains in, and such a condition comes only in Sach Khand, when a person becomes completely truthful, speaks the truth, listens to the truth and serves the truth only. Such a soul is always engaged in the praise of Akal Purakh and in the service of the Guru and Sangat. Such a soul will always remain stable and absorbed in the Almighty. Nothing can distract such a soul, which always stays in the state of complete eternal peace and happiness. His heart always remains blossoming like a lotus flower. Such souls
enjoy the eternal music vibrations on a continuous basis in their body, and always stays in a never ending eternal happiness. Only such people who are blessed by the Akal Purakh Himself can get this eternal treasure of Naam Simran – which again means it is a Gurprasadi Game.We will be very fortunate if we can get in to the Sangat of such souls who have been blessed with the Gurprasadi Naam Simran, and we should all bow before such souls. Here again humbleness is the key to success.


HARI SIMRAN KAR BHAGAT PARGATAYE
HARI SIMRAN LAG BAID UPAYE
HAR SIMRAN BHAYE SIDH JATEE DAATEY
HARSIMRAN NEECH CHAHOON KUNT JAATEY
HARI SIMRAN DHAARI SABH DHARNAA
SIMAR SIMAR SABH KAARAN KARNAA
HARI SIMRAN KEEOO SAGAL AKAARAA
HARI SIMRAN MEH AAP NIRANKAARAA
KAR KIRPAA JIS AAP BUJHAYEA
NANAK GURMUKH HARI SIMRAN TIN PAYEAA


All the Sants and Bhagats have become existent only through Naam Simran, such souls could reach these highest levels of spirituality only because of the eternal treasure of Naam Simran they obtained and performed on a regular basis in their lives. This is how these souls became so powerful spiritually and became one on one with Almighty. There are a number of such souls whose Bani is included in Shri Guru Granth Sahib Jee, including our Great Ten Gurus. Some of them are Sant Kabir Ji, Bhagat Ravidass Ji, Bhagat Nam Dev Ji, Bhagat Baba Farid Ji, Bhagat Peepa Ji, Bhagat Sain Naai Ji, Bhagat Benney Ji and some others. All these souls reached the highest levels in spirituality became absorbed in Akal Purakh and obtained Param Padvi, and became Puran Brahmgianis. Such souls are also known as Pargatyeo Jyot Puran Brahmgianis. Such souls have continued to come to this world after Dassam Patshah Ji, some of them are Sant Baba Nand Singh Ji, Sant Baba Ishar Singh Ji and Sant Baba Attar Singh
Ji. Souch souls who are now engaged in this highest level of service to the Almighty – Naam Simran will continue to provide spiritual energy and guidance to the Sangat for all ages to come, some of them are there at this moment as well, who are serving the Sangat, and will continue to come to this world in all ages to come – Har Jug Jug Bhagat Upayea.

This was due to the power of the eternal treasure of Naam Simran that various Rishis and Munnis attained the Braham Gyan and wrote all the relegious books – Ved and Purans and other Dharam Granths as well. Only Naam Simran could produce such souls who became Sidh – the souls that live at very high levels of spirituality, Jati – the souls who controlled the Panj Doots, and Daatey. This earth and the life on earth is supported and run by such souls only who reach at such high levels of spirituality and become Puran Sant, Puran Brahmgiani. God has created this world for us as human beings to be involved in this eternal game and make our lives sublime by achieving salvation. This is the highest eternal objective of this precious life as a human being given to us by the Almighty. Akal Purakh is present and reveals His presence where ever there is Naam Simran and in whosoever, who is engaged in this eternal treasure of Naam Simran. Here it has been made absolutely crystal clear, if we do
Naam Simran with complete and full belief and commitment, then God will reveal His presence in us, and believe us we experience this every moment on a continuous basis. This is an ETERNAL TRUTH. But here again it is mentioned in very clear words that only a Gurmukh – who is a Puran Sant can help us and put us on this path of Naam Simran, and that happens only with the blessings of Akal Purakh Paar Braham Parmeshwar. This means again that it is a Gurprasadi Game.



In the end we will very humbly request the Sangat to seriously look in to their daily lives and make a fair judgement as to weather any efforts are being made by us on this path to eternity – Naam Simran, which is the highest service of the Almighty and is mandatory for us to follow to meet our spiritual objectives and goals. If we find that we are not devoting any time to Naam Simran then we should start doing so right away, if we are putting in some time then we should increase our efforts and time. We should at least do Naam Simran for two and half hours every morning, if we are not doing so then we should pray and try to reach that level, and if we have already reached that level then we should try to go beyond that and go in to longer hours. If we have obtained the Gurprasadi Naam then we are already very fortunate to be involved in the Gurprasadi game, and if we are not yet blessed with Gurprasadi Naam then we should pray for that. Only Gurprasadi Naam can take us to these high
levels of eternal peace and happiness, closer to Almighty, and help us in achieving our spiritual goals in a shorter period of time and we can make our life sublime. The divine knowledge discussed above is just a tremendous source of motivation for all of us and should be able to develop the kind of belief and commitment we need to move on this path to eternity. Naam Simran is the only eternal treasure which can transform us in to a Puran Khalsa – Puran Jyot Jage Ghat Meh Tab Khalas, Tahi Nakhalas Janey, the Puran Jyot can be ignited inside us only through Gurprasadi Naam and then Naam Simran. Naam Amrit is the highest Amrit and only Gurprasadi Naam can leads us in to Sach Khand.
__________________________________________________


Having read all the above DISREGARD it all as the Rastha it leads to is directly to NARINDER GREWAL and NOT GURU JI. SIKHS have GURBANI and LIVING GURU....we dont "need" any Sants/babas/gurus/etc to REACH WAHEGURU.


This is what a good and dear friend ( another OLDIE) has to say about this Message of "Naam" on another net:

Vahiguru Jee Ka Khalsa, Vahiguru Jee Kee Fateh

With so much to read and so many messages to filter,
our all attentive moderator, Guru Pyara Bhai Autar
Singh Jee probably missed this one when he forwarded
this entire note to the Learning Zone from the so
called Gurmukhs yahoo e group.

To the "oldies" on the net, if one read this message
carefully it would be very clear that it could only
have been crafted by "Surinder Singh Multani," alias,
loonharami alias dassndass3.

He is the chela of Narinder "Singh" Grewal of Toronto
fame (or shall we say shame) and has now moved to the
UK to conduct his nefarious business of promoting the
idea that "sant" is needed before you can get to
vahiguru and he is the "sant" of sants.

Naturally this is not what he says. He is loonharami,
dassndass and all the words that are used by such
thugs to make us all lose our guard.

Characteristically this forwarded message is not
signed, by anyone and neither are any of the messages
in the records of the Gur_mukh yahoo e group. How can
they be?

Very subtly they try to separate us from the kakars
and all through interpret Gurus Pavan Pavitar Bani
with a devious agenda to prove that without a Sant you
are always lost.

This is not a Gurmukh network even though that is what
has been labelled. It is pure Manmaat and complete
Anti Gurmat.

May I request our dear moderators, to please look into
messages from this egroup and NEVER forward them on to
us - this is a virus that we are better off staying
away from..

Thank you

Humbly

Hargurmit Singh





This is another write up on Simran etc by the same writer.

Jarnail Singh.


----------



## manreet (Dec 9, 2006)

I di it


----------



## navroopsingh (Dec 10, 2006)

Simran to me is one thing. It is the constant and un disturbed remembrance of Vaheguru throughout your entire day. It is, as previously posted supposed to be 24/7. many people say that 10 minutes is enough but then you must wonder why we study 12 years in school and further 3-5 years in university and occasionally law school or med school JUST to get a job. When you want to be submerged into Vaheguru and achieve salvation, dont you think it would take A LOT longer than 10 minutes a day. It is truly hard to try to find time nowadays but trying to repeat Vaheguru over and over when not thinking anything can be done at anytime too.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 10, 2006)

Gurfateh

Read book Wahiguru Naam Abhyas by Jathedar Patna Sahib Gyani Iqbal Singh,there is another book by Bhai das for get name yes Guriqbal Singh of Mata Kaulan Gurudwara. Main Daso Marg Santo.

Then in English,we have Tika of Bhravara Samriti by Pandit Gulab Singh tranlated,explained by Brother Tirath Singh Ji.

But there could be logical way for doing so also,that can be found by text over Japu Ji Sahib,Anand Sahib,and Sukhmani Sahib by our own member Amarpal Singh on this site itself.

Das does simarn after reading moring nitnem,as per we have in Akal Ustat to think of God for as told there.

One who has thought/rembered God for one fraction second with one mind(full concentration) has never come into the noose of time.(as that person gains eternity).


----------



## KS Singh (Dec 14, 2006)

Everybody knows you cannot say you are a Christian if you try and replace the bible and do not follow it.
You cannot say your are a Muslim if you try and replace the Quaran and do not follow it.
You cannont say your Jewish if you try and replace the Tora and do not follow it.
So how can anyone claim they are a Sikh if they do not worship SGGS. and only SGGS as the living Guru??  
I think I'm going to become a football fan and start watching baseball while still calling myself a football fan?  That's the logic you have if you say you are a Sikh and don't see SGGS as the only living Guru leading us to GOD, anything else is just a pretence if you call yourself a Sikh.  If you don't call yourself a Sikh then that's OK as then you don't have to follow SGGS but then you must not dress like a Sikh either!


----------



## adeep646 (Dec 14, 2006)

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
Guru Nanak Dev ji explained a PRACTICAL approach to GOD. he said that all the old forms of bagati were wrong. some use to hang upside down go to the jungles, etc. he said that without NAM your cannot become pure. and how to reach this NAM, Seige Dun, Anahad Bani, Shabad, Toor; is by leaving this world of Tregun, of Maya. and going to your Real home, "Sun Samad Sacha Ghar Bara". (Sun Samad is your real home) the question is now how reach our home and find this NAM. so Maharaj explains "Pawn Paani Agni Bisrao Te Niranjan Sacha Nao" : where Air, Water & Fire end there is Nam. now what Vidies are written to enter Sun, Siege, 10 Dwar, 10 Akash, Begum Pura, Nij Ghar; are Sasgras and Sas Sas. there are many more vidies but this is the basic for begining your journey. and by His Grace and practice, lots of practice, hard work is what it takes and people these days are Bewitched by MAYA, and don't want to meet WAHEGURU and don't meditate on him. Our Mann (not mind) is asleep and our eyes, ears, toungue are not in our control and the Fives theives steal our Amrit. So our guru Explains "Simar Simar Simar Gur Apna Soiya Mann Jagai". By the Satgurus grace one hears and understands the Guru. SASGRAS is a practical method of meditiation. Gurbani Guru says" DUn Me DIan, DIan mey Jania Gurmukh Akath Kahani" ,9th Guru Says "Jehba Jap Agaja Karan Sunno Har Nam" (speak with toungue and listen to Har Nam") Gras is to take in and Sas is to complete your breathe (out). so you JAP "WAHE'GURU" in one complete breathe to stop your toughts. Gurbani Guru says to do simran all the time while working aswell "Simar Simar Har Karn Karna" you should do this with your breathe that way you won't forget. when you breathe in say WAHE and breathe out say GURU. this way your Sas is saved because Gurbani says "Lekha bolan bolna Lekha Khanna Kao, Lekhe vat chalaile, lekhe sun vekao" that everything you say, think while eating, walking, listening is written...
if you want to learn what the GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI is saying the goto 
PRABH MILNE KA CHAO .com
is the only site that has the true teaching of the SRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI.
if you have any comments please email me adeep646@yahoo.com.


----------



## adeep646 (Dec 17, 2006)

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
this is a great web site. thank you Sikh PHILOSOPHY. 

Guru Nanak Dev ji explained a PRACTICAL approach to GOD. he said that all the old forms of bagati were wrong. some use to hang upside down go to the jungles, etc. he said that without NAM your cannot become pure. and how to reach this NAM, Seige Dun, Anahad Bani, Shabad, Toor; is by leaving this world of Tregun, of Maya. and going to your Real home, "Sun Samad Sacha Ghar Bara". (Sun Samad is your real home) the question is now how reach our home and find this NAM. so Maharaj explains "Pawn Paani Agni Bisrao Te Niranjan Sacha Nao" : where Air, Water & Fire end there is Nam. now what Vidies are written to enter Sun, Siege, 10 Dwar, 10 Akash, Begum Pura, Nij Ghar; are Sasgras and Sas Sas. there are many more vidies but this is the basic for begining your journey. and by His Grace and practice, lots of practice, hard work is what it takes and people these days are Bewitched by MAYA, and don't want to meet WAHEGURU and don't meditate on him. Our Mann (not mind) is asleep and our eyes, ears, toungue are not in our control and the Fives theives steal our Amrit. So our guru Explains "Simar Simar Simar Gur Apna Soiya Mann Jagai". By the Satgurus grace one hears and understands the Guru. SASGRAS is a practical method of meditiation. Gurbani Guru says" DUn Me DIan, DIan mey Jania Gurmukh Akath Kahani" ,9th Guru Says "Jehba Jap Agaja Karan Sunno Har Nam" (speak with toungue and listen to Har Nam") Gras is to take in and Sas is to complete your breathe (out). so you JAP "WAHE'GURU" in one complete breathe to stop your toughts. Gurbani Guru says to do simran all the time while working aswell "Simar Simar Har Karn Karna" you should do this with your breathe that way you won't forget. when you breathe in say WAHE and breathe out say GURU. this way your Sas is saved because Gurbani says "Lekha bolan bolna Lekha Khanna Kao, Lekhe vat chalaile, lekhe sun vekao" that everything you say, think while eating, walking, listening is written...
if you want to learn what the GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI is saying the goto
PRABH MILNE KA CHAO .com
Home
is the only site that has the true teaching of the SRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI.
if you have any comments please email me adeep646@yahoo.com.


----------



## sikh78910 (Jan 3, 2007)

> originally posted by KS Singh
> 
> Everybody knows you cannot say you are a Christian if you try and replace the bible and do not follow it.
> You cannot say your are a Muslim if you try and replace the Quaran and do not follow it.
> ...



FINALLY!!! Thankyou very much for adding that, its such a relief to know at least one persons on the right path!!!

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

The true guru is the key to realisation of Waheguru as it states in the mool mantar.


----------



## nycsikh (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey I don't know if people are stilling looking for this guy or what but I think I found a site which had his name at the end where he was explaining how to do simran.  Please have look and if it's him than let's shut this site down.  Thanks 

{url not allowed} - 4. How To Do Simran


----------



## lalihayer (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is the view from SGGS.

ਬਾਣੀ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਜੀਉ ਕੀ ਰਾਮਕਲੀ ਘਰੁ ੧
The Word Of Naam Dayv Jee, Raamkalee, First House:


ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:


ਆਨੀਲੇ ਕਾਗਦੁ ਕਾਟੀਲੇ ਗੂਡੀ ਆਕਾਸ ਮਧੇ ਭਰਮੀਅਲੇ ॥
The boy takes paper, cuts it and makes a kite, and flies it in the sky.


ਪੰਚ ਜਨਾ ਸਿਉ ਬਾਤ ਬਤਊਆ ਚੀਤੁ ਸੁ ਡੋਰੀ ਰਾਖੀਅਲੇ ॥੧॥
Talking with his friends, he still keeps his attention on the kite string. ||1||


ਮਨੁ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮਾ ਬੇਧੀਅਲੇ ॥
My mind has been pierced by the Name of the  Lord,


ਜੈਸੇ ਕਨਿਕ ਕਲਾ ਚਿਤੁ ਮਾਂਡੀਅਲੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
like the goldsmith, whose attention is held by his work. ||1||Pause||


ਆਨੀਲੇ ਕੁੰਭੁ ਭਰਾਈਲੇ ਊਦਕ ਰਾਜ ਕੁਆਰਿ ਪੁਰੰਦਰੀਏ ॥
The young girl in the city takes a pitcher, and fills it with water.


ਹਸਤ ਬਿਨੋਦ ਬੀਚਾਰ ਕਰਤੀ ਹੈ ਚੀਤੁ ਸੁ ਗਾਗਰਿ ਰਾਖੀਅਲੇ ॥੨॥
She laughs, and plays, and talks with her friends, but she keeps her attention focused on the pitcher of water. ||2||


ਮੰਦਰੁ ਏਕੁ ਦੁਆਰ ਦਸ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਗਊ ਚਰਾਵਨ ਛਾਡੀਅਲੇ ॥
The cow is let loose, out of the mansion of the ten gates, to graze in the field.


ਪਾਂਚ ਕੋਸ ਪਰ ਗਊ ਚਰਾਵਤ ਚੀਤੁ ਸੁ ਬਛਰਾ  ਰਾਖੀਅਲੇ ॥੩॥
It grazes up to five miles away, but keeps its attention focused on its calf. ||3||


ਕਹਤ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਸੁਨਹੁ ਤਿਲੋਚਨ ਬਾਲਕੁ ਪਾਲਨ ਪਉਢੀਅਲੇ ॥
Says Naam Dayv, listen, O Trilochan: the child is laid down in the cradle.


ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਕਾਜ ਬਿਰੂਧੀ ਚੀਤੁ ਸੁ ਬਾਰਿਕ ਰਾਖੀਅਲੇ ॥੪॥੧॥
Its mother is at work, inside and outside, but she holds her child in her thoughts. ||4||


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 17, 2009)

lallihayer ji 

Thank you for making this so clear. I find it one of the more difficult passages. It is just like finding the "beginner's mind" in Buddhism. Now I realize.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Nov 6, 2011)

_Simran is meditating without meditation,contemplating without contemplation and reciting without recitation._


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 6, 2011)

Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> _Simran is meditating without meditation,contemplating without contemplation and reciting without recitation._


It is part of you and you are part of it.  Rest is working too hard to achieve little.

Doing Gurmat Vichaar is 10,000 times better.mundahug

Please visit Gurmat Vichaar section often and contribute,

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurmat-vichaar/

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

